# }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX 360 {{{{



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2007)

Title says all..who is the best.

My bet PS3
What is yours.

Sorry if its a repost..please delete if so. 

Lets the game begin!


----------



## vish786 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

add a poll


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

Sure will do it.
Another thing..
Everybody kindly adjust..i made a blunder with the title..it should have been xBOX 360.

Is wii available in india.?
I think not..thats why omitted from the fight.


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

Well, on paper the PS3 certainly is better. But the very fact that currently it has a much broader game base and more developer support will do for it what happened to the PS2. This fight is exactly like the PS2 vs. Xbox except that they have switched places. And we all know who won...

besides it helps a lot that X360 has P1R@teD games.....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

I think the forum has already seen this discussion loooong back.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

but once again , Xbox 360 is the clear winner . PS3 is miles behind .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

How can any1 compare without using both.

I have nothing to comment..I have neither of the two


----------



## Who (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

I JUST hate that there is no Wii option here, sure it has less support here its not even offically avalible here but ITS the best console out there, thanks.


 I love Wii !


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> I JUST hate that there is no Wii option here, sure it has less support here its not even offically avalible here but ITS the best console out there, thanks.
> 
> 
> I love Wii !



Wii is for kids and grannies. not for serious gaming. xbox360 is a clear winner as of now. But by the end of next yeat, ps3 will definetely take the crown. 

1) Sony reduced the cost of PS3 SDK by 50%.
2) The new $300 40GB PS3 is now the hottest selling console in Japan and in US and to everybody's surprise, it overtook Wii for two straight weeks.
3) Huge number of games to be relesed in next 3 months.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

where is my option "I don't give a damn"?


----------



## bikdel (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

yeah XBOX 360 leads right now... MS is dying to promote XBOX 360 to cover up for the failure of 'xbox' ... also HD DVD is more common and is ahead in the next gen Optical data storage than Blue Ray... but Sony's current strategies are gonna make microsoft think something real quick


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

PS3 is horse of long race


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

PS3 has all the stuff to win this one..
But will buy it when there are pir..ted games being played on it


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

On paper surely PS3 rulz but the fact is Xbox 360 is ahead of PS3 because:
Good collections of games, Price, and the fact that it can play backups which is easily available. Also at this point of time differences in the quality of graphics are almost unnoticeable.

Again its foolish to compare both the consoles without even using them... But for me its PC even though its expensive in terms of total cost of ownership.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> PS3 is horse of long race


Dude what matters to games is that what games you can CURRENTLY play n not dream of games that are about to come .

currently , the xbox 360 leads with the best game collection and the biggest hits of the years are 360 exclusives{Halo 3 , Bioshock } .

Also , 360 games cost rs 999 n 1895 here in India , whereas all PS3 games cost Rs 2799 . In Addition the latest games are not available in stores for the PS3 but the 360 games come to market very early . Similarly , PS3 game library in India is very smal(Landmark has 11 PS3 games in stock n 100+ Xbox 360 n Xbox games in stock )

And Most Importantly , I Own an Xbox 360 n mah mate owns a PS3 , so i hv used both extensively and  only then am i commenting .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

Xbox cause of shear number of game titles available. but on paper the PS3 shows better figures, The cellprocessor power has to be unlocked to get the best of PS3.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

well if you read online reports , you'll find out that the Xbox 360 GPU and CPU both are very much optimized than the cell processor , this helps the 360 in belting out performance greater than what the cell processor can .

Also , the 360 has a much better SDK than the PS3 which is why game developers can develop games faster on the 360 without any potimization problems .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

I heard that after recent price drop,PS3's sales have gone up and beyond even wii's sales..
Backed this with upcoming games to PS3 for this season ,PS3 is hot and will get to top within months.

Another thing is one dev company,i forgot its name,have mentioned that creating games for PS3 is really intersting given the new cell processor...and its archieture ..
Lets see,if many dev jump in and explore the capabilities of PS3,who knows what gfx effect are we yet to encounter..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

well i prefer PS-3....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

Zeeshan bhai seems to be anti PS3 , well every body has different views


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

In seemingly stark contrast to Sony, whose backwards compatibility stance is moving, um, backwards, Microsoft keeps chugging right along in adding compatible titles to the 360, today announcing an impending update that will "unlock" a further 84 games. According to Joystiq, there are now a total of 465 original Xbox discs that will work on the 360, all supposedly given new life in 720p and 1080i with anti-aliasing. Hit the Read link for the full list of newly-compatible titles, and not to ruin the surprise or anything, but we think that fans of Godzilla Destroy All Monsters Melee and Greg Hastings Tournament Paintball Max'd will be particularly pleased.

Source - Engadget


----------



## krazzy (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

I like PS3 more. Its not just a gaming console but a complete entertainment device. You can install Linux on it, browse the net, listen to music, watch hi-def movies and of course, play games. Soon it also act as a PVR after a firmware upgrade.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

Well said..
And dont forget about the cell proc.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

For me.
PC>PS3>XBOX


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

for me soccer>>>pc>mobile>>wii>ps3>>xbox360


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> for me soccer>>>pc>mobile>>wii>ps3>>xbox360



xbox is not that bad but pc is the best


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

I think XBOX is clearing loosing the race in the poll


----------



## krazzy (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

But why was the pc option added to poll? Its after all PS3 v/s XBOX 360 thread.


----------



## Renny (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

PS3 is the definite winner,

People have been moaning for long of how expensive the PS3 is, well you can get a modded PS3 for around 24K, and with bill and warranty a 60GB PS3 costs  30K whereas an XBOX 360 premium costs 27K, 

And in a PS3 you get a Blu-Ray drive which is completely next-gen and one can even load Linux on their PS3 and use it like a PC,

The XBOX isnt even completely nextgen(has only a DVD drive) and developers have already used up 90% of the 360s resources,
Whereas only 30% of the PS3s power has been used,

And the PS3 offers complete backward compatibility with the 60GB PS3s, but the 360 does'nt offers very limited backward compatibility,

So with prices almost equal and since the PS3 offers much-much more at the relatively same price as that of the 360, the PS3 is the definite winner.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

It's also a myth where these XBOX fans keep saying that there are no games for the PS3. They might have been right 6-9 months ago. But this expired fact no longer hold good. PS3 is gaining back it's ground as expected.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

^i like it..

Yes clearly PS3 is gaining over xbox

I included pc simply to see how pc fights against these two monsters...but turns out pc is favored one for many...even when a seperate thread is saying pc days are outnumbered... 
Now i am CONFUSED...:-S


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

^^ That's because, who ever voted for a PC here doesn't own either of the consoles, so they made their blind choise  

But those who own either one of these consoles surely has a computer, so they can distinguish better than PC only users.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Well said..
> And dont forget about the cell proc.


Which not at all optimized , whereas the 360 GPU is very much optimized .

so the performance u get from the 360 GPU is greater than what u get from the 'crude' PS3 Cell .

The CEll processor is optimized for "streaming Floating-point" calculations , which make up barely 5% of all the operations , whereas the majority are load, store, integer, branch, etc . PS3’s CPU is optimized for streaming floating-point, with 87.5% of its cores good for streaming floating-point and nothing else

So this makes the cell well suited for video playback and networked waveform analysis . 

So for game programmers , the Xbox's Optimized , Unified Shader Architecture GPU is much better.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

I think some one here mentioned that xbox is dying out or running out of air..


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

Regarding PS3's processor, this might give some insight regarding its power and all those BS not being optimized bla bla...
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7118997.stm
and
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7074547.stm


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> Regarding PS3's processor, this might give some insight regarding its power and all those BS not being optimized bla bla...
> *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7118997.stm
> and
> *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7074547.stm



Dude, plz don't waste your time trying to prove this to the MS guys. Those Xbox fans are as hardcore as those Windows fanboys. I've seen many like them. No point trying to prove to them, they'll come back with some other sh1t.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

directly from the horse's mouth 

*gamer.blorge.com/2007/11/11/bad-news-for-the-ps3-sony-admits-loss-sorry-stalemate-in-format-war-with-microsoft/


----------



## faraaz (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

I vote PC because all the games I play on it are FREE!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> directly from the horse's mouth
> 
> *gamer.blorge.com/2007/11/11/bad-news-for-the-ps3-sony-admits-loss-sorry-stalemate-in-format-war-with-microsoft/


What's wrong with you dude? Providing links to some crappy blog which has no source or credentials? Probably another MS fanboy site. It's been clearly in the news nowadays that Blue-Ray is way ahead of HD-DVD in sales. Still some try to bring in their own twist with different falvours.. lol.. when will these fanboys stop? 



> Black Friday? More like Blu Friday. According to Nielsen VideoScan, US sales of Blu-ray discs swelled to a nearly 3:1 lead over HD DVD in the first official week of the holiday shopping season.
> 
> According to the just-issued VideoScan numbers, 72.6% of all high-definition discs purchased last week were Blu-ray, versus just 27.4% for HD DVD.
> 
> Source


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

another 1 for u my friend:

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/atari-father-takes-a-poo-on-ps3-213774.php

1 more:

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/official-playstation-mags-editor-to-skip-ps3-buy-xbox-193893.php

some more:

*www.engadget.com/2007/07/16/ce-oh-no-he-didnt-part-xxxvii-sonys-reeves-says-ps3-will-be/

here u go once more:

*www.engadget.com/2007/11/09/sonys-stringer-blu-ray-vs-hd-dvd-battle-a-stalemate/

enough credibility for a day i guess


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> another 1 for u my friend:
> 
> *gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/atari-father-takes-a-poo-on-ps3-213774.php
> 
> ...


Again, stop embarassing yourself by posting more than 1 year old sources.... lol... .hahahahah.. dude, wake up, this is december 2007, not august2006... lol... 

Yes, iMav, enough credibility to prove not only you but all those who are sill in 2006 regarding PS3 competion and blue-ray sales that you're still in the MS dream world.




> Nov29, 2007
> 
> Black Friday? More like Blu Friday. According to Nielsen VideoScan, US sales of Blu-ray discs swelled to a nearly 3:1 lead over HD DVD in the first official week of the holiday shopping season.
> 
> ...


So, MS fanboys, either get yourself updated with the latest news or stop poting your crap about higher HD-DVD sales and posting year old news!


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

dude playstan uses blu ray games games games .... 

o and yeah how abt u reviewing ur ps3 for us and then maybe we could ask zeeshan to review his ... (zeeshan has 1 i know)

and well u want the latest here u go 

dude u can say whatever u want to abt windows but trust me u have no clue and i mean no clue when it comes to consoles where MS is with the 360 and sony is with the ps3  trust me on this 1 

Microsoft Sold 310,000 Xbox 360 Consoles During Black Friday Week

1 more based on last week (and read the last 2 paras)

*www.dailytech.com/Microsoft+Says+X...+Last+Week+Sony+Refutes+Claim/article9844.htm


----------



## nvidia (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

PC is always the best


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

@iMa: dude you're a noob!

PS3 pwns xbox360 anyday!

PS3 is tooooo cool and beats the hell out of xbox360.wait some time and you'll see for yourself.Mind you xbox360 was released a year(a half baked product,released cos they knew it doesn't stand a chance against ps3) before ps3.

PS3 is future proof and is the best console in the market.Its true there aren't many games current which can only run on an ps3(ps3 is roughly 2 times faster than xbox360) but the rate at which the graphics and physics of games are developing soon enough xbox360 will get outdated and the king will reclaim his throne once again.

Just one more thing xbox360 is an M$ product thats why it has survived till now otherwise it wudn't have stayed so far.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> dude playstan uses blu ray games games games ....
> 
> o and yeah how abt u reviewing ur ps3 for us and then maybe we could ask zeeshan to review his ... (zeeshan has 1 i know)


 @iMav, do you think, I'm going to waste my time to do a review to prove something to a MS fanboy like you or your collegues? There are enough reviews out there on the net, I don't need to do a new one.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> dude u can say whatever u want to abt windows but trust me u have no clue and i mean no clue when it comes to consoles where MS is with the 360 and sony is with the ps3 trust me on this 1


 Yes, we all know where MS is with the 360. They are at the peak, with not much room left to improve, the 360 is almost hitting it's peak now in graphics and performance and it's just going to become stagnant and they will keep on issuing these small improvements for xbox live and HD-DVD playback feauters add-on and so on and so forth. But it's reaching it's max with gaming and the whole world know it but MS loyalist are too scared to even murmur about it.

While the PS3's potential in excelling is still being probed and nurtured by game developers leaving room for another 3-4years of improvement upon improvement.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> Microsoft Sold 310,000 Xbox 360 Consoles During Black Friday Week
> 
> 1 more based on last week (and read the last 2 paras)
> 
> *www.dailytech.com/Microsoft+Says+Xbox+360+Outsold+PS3+21+Last+Week+Sony+Refutes+Claim/article9844.htm


 lol.. you keep embarassing yourself man. First you talk about Blue-Ray v/s HD-DVD and when your outdated knowledge is proven, you change the subject and talk about console sales.. lol..

BTW, please stop posting sources from DailyTech as it's been proven several times that they are very loyal proMS. Do a bit of research if you think I'm lying.

And it's better you respect and follow the poll on the thread which proves that the XBox is the worst of the 3 according to digit users. So stop your MS product bragging.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

much happened since my last visit...lol

Btw Assassin's Creed is PS3 exclusive and released already.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

@who ever - i never brought hd dvd and blu ray  (it was u who bought it into the discussion *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=676572&postcount=39) and im still waiting for a ps3 review frm u ...

@devil the processor is more than x360 all know it but when it comes to the console - the 360 is better

i got 2 frenz who have the xx360 and 1 guy who has a ps3 ... all i hear frm him is damn y did i get the ps3 it was a waste of money 



> They are at the peak, with not much room left to improve, the 360 is almost hitting it's peak now in graphics and performance and it's just going to become stagnant and they will keep on issuing these small improvements for xbox live and HD-DVD playback feauters add-on and so on and so forth.


  and u talk abt embarrassment


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> much happened since my last visit...lol
> 
> Btw Assassin's Creed is PS3 exclusive and released already.


PS3 Exclusives. Over 78 Exclusives


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

PS3 has already beaten wii in this season ...in japan .next is now Xbox 360 time's to be slaughtered  by PS3


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

@iMav: seriously man this is not any anti-M$ thing (M$ makes some very good hardware) but the fact is ps3 is the best console to buy currently.You'll see in just a year or so.xbox360 is just a baby compared to ps3.Imagine crysis 2 with movie quality graphics-it will smoke xbox360


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

seriously i wasnt making any pro ms comments as it is iv played both consoles and if i was to buy 1 now i would choose x360 its got the live service which i mean cmon sony cant compete with it 

and u have the price point as well and that is where the wii smoked box and xbox smoked ps 3  

my point is that that the overall console experience u will get with the x360 wont be as good in the ps3 its gfx arent bad


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

yea online gaming is where Xbox360 beats ps3.sony gotta do something about it.

wii is for kids and grannys though I like the motion sensor control.

Xbox360 is great as of now with lotsa games to play.

PS3 is the future with cell processors and blu-ray technologies.I thing blu-ray will beat HD-DVD just cos of ps3.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

^^ seems like uv been listening to akon


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*

^^sorry blame it on me.

he's amazing.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 2, 2007)

As if this thread was not enough...............
I fought on this thread now I am tired......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50170

9 page thread/fight but was kinda interesting......

Lets club these two threads.....would be interesting.......any way to do that....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 2, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> As if this thread was not enough...............
> I fought on this thread now I am tired......
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50170
> ...



Dude, that was 10 months ago, things have changed after that as expected. We've already seen some members posting old news abt these consoles which is not appreciated as things keep growing each day in the console market. So, any latest developments would be appreciated rather than going through some old fight. Besides, would you even feel like reading the February edition of Digit magazine before you go shopping now? Nooo dude, technology grows and changes everyday, so there's no point going back to the past.


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

could u tell me other than the price what other drastic changes have been there in the 2 consoles


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> could u tell me other than the price what other drastic changes have been there in the 2 consoles



The first thing that people kept shouting out was the price. So that's one important thing that has come down.

Second thing is the no. of titles have increased from what it was. The second reason why people kept comparing it with the Xbox. It's a stupid myth that there are no games now which could have been true to some extent 10months back.

Third thing is that titles which are realising the true potential and pushing it into new heights are coming to light which has and will be the strength of the PS3.

Any doubts?


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

the doubt is that by the time ps3 finds ground courtesy the titles that are showing its true potential the next xbox is gonna be out the shelf life of this  console acc to ms is 3-5 years 

and whilst u bask in the exclusive titles showing the true potential i go online and have some real interactive multi-player fun


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

PC Gaming Rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> much happened since my last visit...lol
> 
> Btw Assassin's Creed is PS3 exclusive and released already.


 Dude Assasin's Creed is Already available on the Xbox 360 . 

*www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/assassinscreed/index.html?tag=topten;available;title;1



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> PS3 has already beaten wii in this season ...in japan .next is now Xbox 360 time's to be slaughtered  by PS3



That was just for a week mate , Wii is on Top again .

*www.joystiq.com/2007/12/01/japanese-hardware-sales-nov-19-nov-25-informative-puppetee/



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> .You'll see in just a year or so.xbox360 is just a baby compared to ps3.Imagine crysis 2 with movie quality graphics-it will smoke xbox360


 PS3 users have been saying this 2006 .

The fact is that , Development for the PS3 is very very hard with  , whereas with VS 05 n X360 SDK , game development is much faster for the 360 .

Also as i have explained earlier , Game developers can make their game for 360 n then easily port it to the PC bcoz the underlying technology is same and MS has made provisions for easy portability to PC due to which The same code that compiles on 360 compiles for the PC by using the Visual C++ compiler for the PC .

This hugely decreases game dev costs n thus the Developers prefer targetting  these 2 platforms.

Finally the biggest advantage with the 360 is Xbox Live , which is simply the best online gaming service i've seen.

My friend , who lives just a block away has a PS3 , i Own a Dreamcast , a PS2 , a 360 , so we have enuf gaming expeience with the consoles and mah frnd also Prefers the 360 + he likes the 360's controller much better as it's much more ergonomic and gives better control .

Finally , Price matters too , Xbox 360 Hit games cost Rs 999 and all latest Xbox 360 games cost Rs 1895 , which is much much lower than the PS3's Rs 2799 for essentially the same title .


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ things have changed they have so drastically changed u know what has changed - just new titles and price


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^can't make out anything out of your above post!

Guys this is my personal opinion---I'll prefer buying ps3 over XBOX360 anyday.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 2, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Dude, that was 10 months ago, things have changed after that as expected. We've already seen some members posting old news abt these consoles which is not appreciated as things keep growing each day in the console market. So, any latest developments would be appreciated rather than going through some old fight. Besides, would you even feel like reading the February edition of Digit magazine before you go shopping now? Nooo dude, technology grows and changes everyday, so there's no point going back to the past.



mmmm lets see what has changed in the last 10 months......

Decrease in PS3 price...Not much
Decrease in Xbox price...Not much
So the relative price difference remains same...
Programming for PS3 still remains difficult
The internal hardware still is the same......The Xenos GPU on the XBOX 360 is still superior than the RSX on the PS3
As we have discuessed in the old thread, cell is a better CPU but does not help AFA GFX is concerned. In that department Xenos leads and would lead unless hardware is re-sketched or developers become more familiar with the platform and start to utilize/programm specifically for cell. (Which seems highly unlikely)
Better online experiance still xbox360 ahead
Better titles again xbox
Games prices.... again less for xbox360
And lets see........xbox sale figures are still ahead than PS3 dispite the decrease in price gap........

so dude I would not read the February edition of Digit magazine before I go shopping but would still invest in 360 if I have to coz 360 still has better price performance ratio and better bang for bucks.......


@Zeeshan...good to see you here.....


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ dude what are u saying so much has changed  ... the price has changed and the titles have changed


----------



## sam9s (Dec 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ dude what are u saying so much has changed  ... the price has changed and the titles have changed



yes the prices have changed but the relative difference more or less remains same. I agree with PS3 launching a 40GB version which is relatively inexpensive, I'd say PS3 now is not exorbitantly priced but yes still expensive...............................xbox still has better titles on board.....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 3, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> yes the prices have changed but the relative difference more or less remains same. I agree with PS3 launching a 40GB version which is relatively inexpensive, I'd say PS3 now is not exorbitantly priced but yes still expensive...............................xbox still has better titles on board.....


Plus given that u get games worth Rs 85k free with the Xbox 360(which costs 27.5k) the cost actually comes down to Rs 19k which is much lesser than the PS3's 24k asking price .

With the Core version too , u get 2 games worth Rs 4k , which brings down price of core to 15k .

The PS3 40GB does not include any game with it and u have to shell out Rs 2.7k for a single title .

Also , at all places Here , for exmaple say landmark has about 50+ Xbox 360 Titles on the shelf whereas only 8 PS3 titles on shelf 

And the most important thing of all , Most Multiple Platform games are being released for the Xbox 360 first n then for the PS3 after 4-5 months .

The best example currently is "The Orange Box" which was released for the 360 quite a time ago and is still in development for the PS3

PS3 version of Orange Box might be 'downright unplayable



			
				joystiq said:
			
		

> To add insult to injury, and then to pour a salt and lemon juice cocktail into said injury, the PS3 version of Orange Box has received the developmental shaft, according to a recent preview on 1UP. While the PC and 360 versions of the game were largely managed by Valve, the PS3 version was apparently the responsibility of a team at EA. *This has led to a number of framerate hiccups and other technical issues which "at best merely hinder game play and at worst make the experience downright unplayable.*"


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ zeeshan so much has changed ps 3 is future by the time that future comes xbox 720 will eb released  a lot has changed a lot


----------



## faraaz (Dec 3, 2007)

Agreed...Sony has screwed up their timing for the PS3...but unfortunately, I willl still be buying that only and not XBox 360 for 1 simple reason...

XBOX 360 has crap games and the half decent games that ARE available will eventually be released on PC anyway...like Bioshock, Mass Effect etc. Whereas the PS3 games like Tekken 6, MGS4, FF 13 etc will never be released for PC...plus I hate XBOX 360 type games...really not my type...but I am in love with the franchises on the PS3...so its more of a qualitative than quantitative decision for me...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Agreed...Sony has screwed up their timing for the PS3...but unfortunately, I willl still be buying that only and not XBox 360 for 1 simple reason...
> 
> XBOX 360 has crap games and the half decent games that ARE available will eventually be released on PC anyway...like Bioshock, Mass Effect etc. Whereas the PS3 games like Tekken 6, MGS4, FF 13 etc will never be released for PC...plus I hate XBOX 360 type games...really not my type...but I am in love with the franchises on the PS3...so its more of a qualitative than quantitative decision for me...


Yeah , but i liked Halo , Gears of War , Bioshock .

and mind you , to play the latest games on teh PC u'll need to hv the latest GFX card which themselves cost 20k+ so no question of PC gaming here .


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

whimsical


----------



## faraaz (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> whimsical



Pardon me if I decide to buy something based on whether I like it or not...


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Pardon me if I decide to buy something based on whether I like it or not...


that wasnt meant for u 

indeed am in favor of PS3.

its just for people who digg up the news to prove their point out of utter fanboyism. 

I am better off with few good quality titles to play on PS3 than to collect the heap of XBOX titles and waste my time on playing every shitty game.

PS: I hav gone thru that quantitaive phase long ago, now my thinking is much refined


----------



## faraaz (Dec 3, 2007)

@T159: Ah ha...ignore my post then...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 3, 2007)

@T159

Dude that is totally shown in you n00bish show of "matureness" . This is the fight club section and we are here to fight just for the sake of it and have fun , go show your "refineness" in other sections , this one's only for the thick skinned !

btw , May i know which consoles you own and which "refined" games u have played so far ? It'll be better if u started off from your very first game and continued till the latest .


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> @T159
> 
> Dude that is totally shown in you n00bish show of "matureness" . This is the fight club section and we are here to fight just for the sake of it and have fun , go show your "refineness" in other sections , this one's only for the thick skinned !
> 
> btw , May i know which consoles you own and which "refined" games u have played so far ? It'll be better if u started off from your very first game and continued till the latest .


none, i dont hav any console.

Few games i liked:
Silent Hill series
Mafia
S.T.A.L.K.E.R 
POP series


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> none, i dont hav any console.
> 
> Few games i liked:
> Silent Hill series
> ...



Would not it be better then if you get a 360, play the games on it, expirience XBL and then dismiss of the whole package as rubbish?


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Would not it be better then if you get a 360, play the games on it, expirience XBL and then dismiss of the whole package as rubbish?


dismiss off the the whole package /

u mean my PC and these games ?

I guess u dont seem to appreciate games but to play them just  for the sake of time pass.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> dismiss off the the whole package /
> 
> u mean my PC and these games ?
> 
> I guess u dont seem to appreciate games but to play them just  for the sake of time pass.


What he meant was that you should first experience gaming on an Xbox 360 nad Xbox Live and only then decide if it's better or worse .

btw,
Silent Hill series
Mafia
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
POP series

None of these games are one of the Console Classics , u seem to be mostly a PC gamer , there are many "console only" games for you to experience , i Suggest :

Resident Evil Series(1,2,and Specially my favorite Code: Veronica , u can give RE 3 a miss if u want , 4 is a must)

Soul Calibur(only the original) if u are a fan of Console Fighting .

Dead or Alive 2 and 4 .

Tekken 3,5 if u still wanna play Fighting games .

God of War I and II 

Sonic and Sonic 2(both on dreamcast , although later versions are available on PS2)

Ninja Gaiden and Ninja Gaiden Black if u are a fan of beat-em-up's

I can list more console games if u want , i'm sure u'll like them .


----------



## faraaz (Dec 3, 2007)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Would not it be better then if you get a 360, play the games on it, expirience XBL and then dismiss of the whole package as rubbish?



Du bis komisch! 

You don't have to OWN a 360 to know its crap. For example, my roomie owns one, and honestly?? PS3 is better any day...

Yes yes, I know that XBox 360 is selling more, has more bestsellers on its game list etc etc etc...

But after playing PS2, which thoroughly dominated the original XBOX, here's the thing:

1) XBox controllers are crap, no argument! Only way you can like them is if you have never played on a PS2 or PS3 before...

2) XBox games generally lack console-ness...this is a bit of an intangible factor, but its something like comparing Final Fantasy 12 to Knights of the Old Republic...both are awesome games, but KOTOR is better played on a PC than a console...same goes for Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion or Morrowind...great games, but you have to be crazy to play them on a console.

3) This may be just me but when you factor in all the extras you end up having to buy to get the level of functionality as the PS3, it ends up costing the same almost...so dont use cost as an advantage.

4) XBOX Live I admit is already up and running so it has a head start, but here's the thing...PSN is going to be free! And it lets me play Tekken 5 DR & Tekken 6 ONLINE!!! Considering I used to play semi-pro back in Australia, game over as far as I'm concerned...PS3 has pwnz0rd XBOX 360 hard... 8)


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> What he meant was that you should first experience gaming on an Xbox 360 nad Xbox Live and only then decide if it's better or worse .
> 
> btw,
> Silent Hill series
> ...


if am not wrong, POP series, Silent hill series are console classic

I would love to play RE, God of War, Ninja Gaiden, Gran Turismo, Assassin Creed and Fatal Frame. I was a game news cruncher a few year back (lost interest now cuz of lack of time).

Btw FPS are mine fav and PS3 provides keybpard and mouse functionality.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 3, 2007)

@Faraaz: Buddy, honestly, I was expecting more from you.

You got my post wrong. What I was trying to say is that get a 360, either borrow it from a friend or buy it and play extensively on it before dismissing it as a useless piece of junk. I am not suggesting to just buy it. Just spend more time on it before coming to conclusions. Obviously, neither was it intended, nor does it apply on you since you roommate has one, which by default, enables you to spend extensive hands-on-time on it to come to your own conclusions. I suggest others dissing the console do the same.

Rest of the points you made are right as far your personal opinion are concerned. For me, I like the Xbox 360 controllers. The gun-like triggers are great when it comes to FPS games. And the rumble effect gives a nice solid feedback. Too bad Sony bungled up on this one when they went out and announced that Rumble wasn't possible with SIXAXIS. Eating humble pie should be sobering enough.

Yes, the extra accessories do drive up the cost of the console. I, for one, would have loved it if the 360 used a HDD system like PS3. Too bad we have to shell out extra money all the time for all these proprietary formats, be it the HDD from MS or the Sony MSPD.

As for LIVE, I still believe it's a good feature to have which SONY is trying to emulate with PSN. Agreed, for your games, it suits you. For me, COD4 yields better matches on 360 then on PS3, based on the broad install base.



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> dismiss off the the whole package /
> 
> u mean my PC and these games ?
> 
> I guess u dont seem to appreciate games but to play them just  for the sake of time pass.



Please be so kind to have a look at my signature. I hope that will shed off some light on what kind of a gamer I am.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> XBox controllers are crap, no argument! Only way you can like them is if you have never played on a PS2 or PS3 before...


 Dude , any gamer worth his salt would agree that the Xbox 360 controler design is much more ergonomic than the PS2 Controller design .

I personally  have had sore thumbs while playing burnout(yes i'm a burnout whore) on the PS2 for long hours . But the Xbox 360 controller(which takes a cure from the Dreamcast controller which i simply loved) has the correct placement o the Left analog stick so you don't have to bend your thumb at a very steep angle to reach the stick , whereas in the PS2 this is the case and thus causes a pain in ur thumb after a long gaming session .

Also , there seems to be some kind of jinx with the PS2 controllers cos when burnout dominator was released(May07 i suppose) i trashed a total of 8 PS2 controller(3 me , 5 my pal) in a single month doing split screen burnout gaming . whereas my Dreamcast Controller(since 2001) has succesfully bore the button mashing in Dead or alive 2 for many years and is functioning perfectly till now , same for the 360 controller , which is has been grilled constantly First by DOA 4 n then by Brunout Revenge but is still intact(although the triggers have become extra smooth due to being used constantly in burnout) .

@T159 , btw mate i forgot , Burnout(Takedown,Revenge,Dominator) is a total console classic and i urge you to play this game(be it on any console and before anoy other game) to enjoy the sheer fun of console gaming .


----------



## faraaz (Dec 3, 2007)

Those ergonomic controllers will have you feeling nice and comfy while you whiff moves left right center when playing any game requiring precise inputs on the 360...oh wait...half the games worth playing are FPS and those don't really need too much precision 

@ctrlaltdel: See...PS3 has re-incorporated rumble in the controllers...so you might want to check up on news a bit before making comments like that. How does the humble pie taste mate?

@Zeeshan: Ever tried playing a game on the 360 where you need to use the D-Pad? Lets see how comfortable your fingers are after that...and btw, you can never play pro level with those **** controllers. Of course, 360 games are crap at any rate so you never need to have high performance skill but if you had to play say...Tekken or MvC, you would get your ass handed to you in a minute flat...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Those ergonomic controllers will have you feeling nice and comfy while you whiff moves left right center when playing any game requiring precise inputs on the 360...oh wait...half the games worth playing are FPS and those don't really need too much precision


 That is if you don't count the ultra-fast reflexes required in Dead or Alive 4 and the "Raijin Throw"(in DOA4) which requires the precise movements of BOTH the analog sticks to be completed .

Also , the level of Control i get in Burnout revenge on my 360 is far better than what i get on my PS3 . The 360 controller lets me whiff past each and every vehicle with pure precision .

*z.about.com/d/vgstrategies/1/0/Y/ps2controller.jpg
*media.gwn.com/articles_mp/134652890044bb2bd029566.jpg
*www.imagelodge.net/imgs/rockstarrem/xbox360controllerjd6.jpg

@faraaz , as you see the angle at which your thumg rests is very small(almost zero) compared to your natural thumb position so when u hold the 360 controller(or the dreamcast one) you place your thumb on the stick in a position as it it weren't present there and u placed your thumb there by default , the D-Pad is just below the stick and is at almost the same angle to the right of the thumb .

But in the case of the PS2 , the analog stick is placed quite far away and you literally have to stretch your thumb to be able to control it which firstly puts strain on your thumb and prevents precise movement .


----------



## faraaz (Dec 4, 2007)

@Zeeshan: Chalk it up to personal preference then...but just look at the 360 controller in the pic above...D-Pad is in one corner, face buttons in the other...hand doesn't hurt for you when playing?? I tried for a couple of days for DoA 4 and gave up. Thumbs started hurting...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 4, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> D-Pad is in one corner, face buttons in the other



That's the main point Man . both these controls are each on one edge of the controller so you can rest both your hands and play comfortably and Do not have to stretch your fingers to the middle of the controller to control the Analog stick as in the case of the PS2 .


----------



## faraaz (Dec 6, 2007)

@pan145: Best advice anyone can give you...make a list of which console has more games that you absolutely HAVE to play and just buy that one...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 6, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @ctrlaltdel: See...PS3 has re-incorporated rumble in the controllers...so you might want to check up on news a bit before making comments like that. How does the humble pie taste mate?



Dude! Dude!! Dude!!! I never realised being in the FightClub section made sane people like you behave like other 13 year olds! I enjoy reading your posts and consider you as a sane, thinking memeber of this forum. So it is dissapointing when you miss my point entirely and go on the offensive.

Have a look at what I said. I said, Sony went out first and said Rumble is not possible with SIXAXIS. It said it interferes with the motion sensors. Now it's going out and bringing in the Rumble Effect. That's why I said SONY has to eat its words!

Come on, give me atleast that much of credit that I would look up the facts before I say something.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 6, 2007)

whatever any one say but PS3 is getting light years aways from xbox360 in current polls .PS3 lags because it late by 1 year as compared to XBox360 ..other wise PS3 is champ


----------



## faraaz (Dec 6, 2007)

@ctrl_alt_del: If indeed I misread your post, I apologize. But I could have sworn you said PS3 controllers dont have Rumble...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 6, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @ctrl_alt_del: If indeed I misread your post, I apologize. But I could have sworn you said PS3 controllers dont have Rumble...


He said that Sony said that Rumble wasn't possible on the Sixaxis because it interfered with IR Sensing , but how has now Sony been able to re-incorporate rumble into the Sixaxis , doesn't it interfere now ?


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 7, 2007)

xbox 360 for me coz at this moment it is ruling with its titles.who cares for having good proc,core,etc in a ps3 when there are no games to utilise that?


----------



## thrash_metal (Dec 13, 2007)

Well currently the XBOX360 is also supporting Divx video .


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 13, 2007)

and probably there's some christmas offer of 4 free games.i'm not sure though.i just heard it from my computer dealer.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 13, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> and probably there's some christmas offer of 4 free games.i'm not sure though.i just heard it from my computer dealer.



Yes. Infact, there is such an offer out in the market.

Read about it here.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 13, 2007)

^cool thanks for the link.its an awesome deal.but i already have it


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

isnt it the balance tilting towards ps3 ??? noiw ???


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

You missed Wii. My fav is wii anyway.
PS3 is so power hungry and to go on the web on XBOX 360 you need to pay


----------



## PCWORM (Jul 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> xbox 360 for me coz at this moment it is ruling with its titles.who cares for having good proc,core,etc in a ps3 when there are no games to utilise that?


+1.......and xbox360 has beaten ps3 in the recent graphics comparison war...
 here's the source,,,,
 *www.gamespot.com/features/6171831/index.html

 then where is all the horsepower the PS3 is capable,,,i agree it has got gr8 hardware,,
 but developing games on it is a tough-deal with openGL...!!

And wait till this coming november when Gears of war 2 releases,,,ull see what the 360 is capable of...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 24, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3WE_4NH7rA


you may want to see this ....and see related videos....

ps3 is a killer and now with many developers actually jumping onto the ps3 bandwagon... i think we will start seeing more high graphics content from ps3 ..and did i forget to mention "4D Graphics: A Reality Only For PlayStation 3"


----------



## Musicmaker23 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



~Rahul~ said:


> PS3 is the definite winner,
> 
> People have been moaning for long of how expensive the PS3 is, well you can get a modded PS3 for around 24K, and with bill and warranty a 60GB PS3 costs  30K whereas an XBOX 360 premium costs 27K,
> 
> ...


 you said it all dude, 
let's put this into perspective: Samsung blu-ray player rs.29000 whereas the complete modded package of PS3 is rs.23000, games available now all over the country!! why settle for the XBOX whose tech is now considered juvenile in front of the PS3?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: }}}} PS3 Vs XBOX {{{{*



~Rahul~ said:


> PS3 is the definite winner,
> 
> People have been moaning for long of how expensive the PS3 is, well you can get a modded PS3 for around 24K, and with bill and warranty a 60GB PS3 costs  30K whereas an XBOX 360 premium costs 27K,
> 
> ...





sorry for quoting whole para...

but wht do u mean by modding bro ??

do u mean to say cracked version ... if thats sooo.... then i think u r wrong bro.. coz ps3 isnt still hacked after nearly 2 years


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 30, 2008)

It may be lame question : Can I play PS2 games in PS3, if I want to?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 30, 2008)

yea..u can currently on 60 gb and 80 gb ones...

in future they may include BC for 40 gb's too...


----------

